# Second monitor output



## Servo de Cristo (May 18, 2017)

I couldn't find the option to preview the OBS stream on a second monitor, full screen. Does that exist?


----------



## dodgepong (May 18, 2017)

Right click the canvas > Projector


----------



## Servo de Cristo (May 20, 2017)

Wow!

:D

Thank you!


----------



## Fabrizio75 (May 14, 2019)

Hi, is it also possible to stream only the second monitor to chromecast?


----------



## mr woody (Aug 5, 2020)

I clicked the projector. the problem is I don't want to see the obs interface. I just want to see the image in my scene(s) how do I do that and continue to use the switcher in obs?


----------



## thatmattrogers (Sep 10, 2020)

does doing this also give audio output?

I know it sounds strange but I'm trying to send a relay of a live broadcast to another room in the building and it would be ideal to be able to send it over HDMI as opposed to have that room have to log onto the internet to watch the stream (we don't really want there to be any significant delay to the second room)

thanks


----------



## thedoktor (Nov 17, 2020)

thatmattrogers said:


> does doing this also give audio output?
> 
> I know it sounds strange but I'm trying to send a relay of a live broadcast to another room in the building and it would be ideal to be able to send it over HDMI as opposed to have that room have to log onto the internet to watch the stream (we don't really want there to be any significant delay to the second room)
> 
> thanks



Hey, @thatmattrogers - any luck getting this to work? I need to do the same thing as an 'overflow' setup. Let me know if you've got anything setup to make this work


----------



## adissu (Nov 25, 2020)

I am on macOS Big Sur using OBS Studio 26.0.2 (currently the latest version).

If I activate "Fullscreen Projector (Preview)" from the canvas targeting to my second monitor (without streaming/recording at that moment), I get a black screen on the second screen (in a new desktop), and my default screen turns in s.th. like fullscreen (but not really) and shows the preview. If I press ESC, it returns to a normal mode on the main screen but the black new desktop on the second screen remains (until I close OBS).

So I have three questions at the moment:

Is it necessary to stream to be able to see a preview on the second screen?
Why does the OBS Studio change on the first screen? My expectation is that this remains unchanged and I can control the scenes, audio, etc.
How can I stop the preview on the second screen?
My goal is to have a discussion with my colleague. His video is inserted via OBS.ninja. And I want to be able to share a PPT or s.th. else in addition. The final result shall be "streamed" to my second screen and this screen is shared in a Webex/Webinar session then.


----------



## TecAlex (Nov 26, 2020)

Fabrizio75 said:


> Hallo, ist es auch möglich, nur den zweiten Monitor auf Chromecast zu streamen?
> [/ZITAT]
> Mich würde auch interessiert, ob das möglich ist. Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem. Ich versuche es seid Tagen schaffe es aber nicht.


----------



## max86 (Nov 27, 2020)

thedoktor said:


> Hey, @thatmattrogers - any luck getting this to work? I need to do the same thing as an 'overflow' setup. Let me know if you've got anything setup to make this work


Settings > Audio > Advanced > Monitoring Device. Set this to the tv.










						ONESHOT - How To Send Live Stream Audio and Video To Local Televisions
					

Join to get access to perks ►https://www.youtube.com/ajaytheceo/joinConsider supporting us on Patreon ► https://patreon.com/ajaytheceo1,000 Ministries Sharin...




					youtu.be


----------



## twindux (Dec 2, 2020)

I've done this on 24.0.x and 25.0.x....not on Big Sur, but....

Fullscreen Projector (Preview) set to the EXTERNAL screen should send your final production out to the external screen. So if you then use long-distance HDMI...or as I've done, cast my second screen  to a remote Apple TV on the same LAN (Haven't tried Chromecast)....it sends your final production to your external screen.

OBS on the producing computer looks as expected, and on the "preview" remote screen, you have the final production, with no window, no frame...just a fullscreen. 

To get audio ouput to your external screen, you have two options:
1. set your Mac sound output to your external screen (HDMI or the name of your AppleTV) then make sure OBS Audio Output is set to "Default" or....
2. Choose your HDMI device or Apple TV in the Settings > Audio > Advanced > Monitoring Device.


----------



## Cheddarhead73 (Dec 2, 2020)

twindux said:


> I've done this on 24.0.x and 25.0.x....not on Big Sur, but....
> 
> Fullscreen Projector (Preview) set to the EXTERNAL screen should send your final production out to the external screen. So if you then use long-distance HDMI...or as I've done, cast my second screen  to a remote Apple TV on the same LAN (Haven't tried Chromecast)....it sends your final production to your external screen.
> 
> ...


Will try this today! Also been looking for this solution. (Stream church service to YouTube and also use that feed for closed circuit in the church overflow area)


----------



## alexslx (Dec 2, 2020)

Its possible to somehow disable the preview window to save space? I know that you can right click and uncheck the 'Enable Preview'. However, the space still occupied by the 'preview disabled' message. Sure you can reduce the space, but the 'dock' still there. I think it should be possible to undock the preview window, or get rid of it completely


----------

